

The Heretic - An opinionated newsletter on all things startup - pmoz
http://theheretic.me/

======
tosh
Pascal's newsletter is one of the best "blogs" on entrepreneurship and
innovation out there. He's just awesome and has a ton of reflected experience
and a great pool of guest posters. You'll love the format. It's concise and to
the point. I also recommend going through the archive. A ton of great holistic
advice in there.

If you are into startups and shaping the future subscribing will be one of the
best things you did today.

------
zaridan
Better than a blog, Pascal is offering insightful and informative information
in quick reads delivered right to your inbox.

I've enjoyed every writing, and found something useful, helpful, humorous or
challenging in each.

------
biz
yeah this is way more fun than a blog - it's like a little inbox treat (and
ass-kick) every day with nuggets of actionable wisdom. He's a great mix of
benevolent advisor and drill sergeant.

------
maureenhanratty
Pascal's newsletters are the best! Pithy and to the point I feel inspired each
time one lands in my inbox.

------
kmmille4
No Bullshit from one of the brightest and most honest minds in tech. Pascal
lights a fire under my ass.

------
joragupra
The best blog about startups and entrepreneurship on the net. And very funny
to read.

------
PicACherry
Pascal is awesome. I really recommend subscribing to his Newsletter.

------
tomthej
the heretic offers priceless advice for anyone. it's great to get insights and
thoughts and they are brought to you in just the right quantities. definately
my personal must-read.

------
showwebgl
Just go for it, great posts!

